# new barn plan



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok I am bored so I decided to sketch out what kind of barn I am wanting on our new land. Our current barn is really a horse barn and we built it knowing we would sell our place soon so it was built with reselling factor in mind. This time I want something much more practical and user friendly. Here is my sketch, what do ya think and what would you recomend to improve it.
This is just my first draft.










The front opening will have no door but the back opening will and can be open in good weather and closed when cold. The feeding stall is so I can get everyone in and do routine care and during other times it will be a creep feed area when babies need feed.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

If you are walking in that stall with feed you'll be trampled. Any way to make it so you are feeding from other side of wall? I hate feeding in the barn - I get so many bruises. How long is your hay feeder?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well the feed stall will be used only when I need them for routine maintanance and that is how I do it now and yes you have to get there before the goats and jump in then put the feed out and then let them in. Otherwise they will be fed out of a long pvc feeder outside. The hay feeder I have now is 4' long and freestanding so they eat from all 4 sides.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Ah, okay. We have a pen like that - only put the feeder in there when we need to round up the ones in the barn lot. How many goats do you have? Just thinking if your herd grows, you may need another feeder. I really like the sliding door. We haven't had the opportunity to put doors back on this barn. 

Brad just came in and took a look. Are you putting equipment in there? Like a tractor? Will you be turning them out in different fields? He suggested having a drive through the middle with kidding stalls and a feed room on the sides. then a gate across the middle so you can put them out in different fields. If you need to pull in there, it will be hard if the hay feeder can't be moved.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

the hay feeder is movable and they are gonna have alot of acres of woods with some pasture, like maybe 25 to 30 acres. I doubt I will rotate fields. I have never been able to do that but with mini goats and alot of land they never eat it down anyways. The tractor will be stored in another shed where the hay will be stored. Nothing is set in stone yet. We are still in the thinking stage. Keep the ideas coming.
Here is another one I did.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Like that pvc feeder. Our friend hangs chains from the loft at each end of the feeder so that when they climb on them, they don't break them off the wall. We had them on the wall and one broke, but one stayed up good. I like going down the line.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

with the half wall how will you keep them warm at night?

and do you still have your nubians or did you sell those?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

I put support under my pvc feeders like blocks or wooden legs. Oh yea and forgot to say I have 13 mini goats and I do not plan on expanding but at kidding there will be more of course for awhile.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> with the half wall how will you keep them warm at night?
> 
> and do you still have your nubians or did you sell those?


Around here alot of people only have 3 sided sheds for their nigerians and that wall will be the south side. I do not have the Nubians anymore and plan on only having the nigerians from now on.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ah I see. 

I like your plans, I am working on mine now too hard to do without knowing exactly where I am going to put it. I need to talk to my mom about it a little bit so we can confer (sp?) and then my dad can get started.

so we are both in the same boat together. 

I noticed on your site that you only feed grain once a day as well. I just started doing this and thought when they were pregnant I would go back to twice a day feedings. Will you do that as well or keep it at once a day for grain?

sorry to change the subject ....


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes toward the end of their pregnancy I do start to feed them twice a day and continue that till the babies are eating feed themselves then I start weaning them all back to once a day. I feel like at the end of their pregnancy they need small meals and I might be wrong but it makes me feel better.


----------

